# Included meals for sleeper passengers



## dinnerindiner (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm new to all of this, but hope to take my first Amtrak trip sometime in 2010 if possible. I will probably be traveling on the Crescent from Charlottesville to New Orleans, in either a bedroom or a roomette. Just curious, for sleeping car passengers, how do the meals on this (or any) Amtrak train work? What I mean is, I know that in this example, breakfast (the next morning after boarding) and then also lunch and dinner would be included enroute to New Orleans. Are there set times for each, is it first come first served, and how does ordering/tipping work for sleeping car passengers?


----------



## rogers55 (Dec 24, 2009)

Breakfast is usually first come first served.

For lunch and supper the dining car supervisor will come through the train taking reservations.

You will be assigned a time slot for your reservation. An announcement is made on the P.A. when it is

time for your time slot to come to the dining car.

You can also eat in your room and the car attendant will bring the food to you.

Tipping is optional. I usually tip the waiter as though it were a regular restaurant. For the sleeping car attendant I usually tip $20 (except for the one who didn't get anything).

The sleeping car attendant will give you a briefing shortly after you board explaining how everything works.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 24, 2009)

rogers55 said:


> Breakfast is usually first come first served.For lunch and supper the dining car supervisor will come through the train taking reservations.
> 
> You will be assigned a time slot for your reservation. An announcement is made on the P.A. when it is
> 
> ...


Interesting comment on the SCA attendants. I have never been briefed on reservations protocol by a SCA beyond being told someone will come around for dinner reservations and definitely, none have ever mentioned in room dining as an option. I learned of that option on this board long ago.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Dec 24, 2009)

dinnerindiner said:


> I'm new to all of this, but hope to take my first Amtrak trip sometime in 2010 if possible. I will probably be traveling on the Crescent from Charlottesville to New Orleans, in either a bedroom or a roomette. Just curious, for sleeping car passengers, how do the meals on this (or any) Amtrak train work? What I mean is, I know that in this example, breakfast (the next morning after boarding) and then also lunch and dinner would be included enroute to New Orleans. Are there set times for each, is it first come first served, and how does ordering/tipping work for sleeping car passengers?


First off, follow this link to the Crescent Menu http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/BlobServer?b...escent-1009.pdf

Breakfast included the menu item and choice of one meat. It also comes with juice, tea, or coffee. My waitress I had gave juice AND coffee.

Lunch is the entree item plus coffee or tea. My waitress gave us desert but I think that is just dinner only.

Diner you get the entree item with salad, desert, and coffee or tea.

On the Sunset Limited they came through the sleepers first to take lunch and dinner reservations then coach. Be advised it is all booth seating and often times you will be seated with strangers.

Yes, you can dine in the room, but it is so much nicer in the dinner.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2009)

Meal times are approx.


Breakfast - 6:30 to 9 AM (served first come/firsst served)

Lunch - 11 AM to 2:30 PM (may or may not be by reservation)

Dinner - 5 to 8 PM (always by reservation)

Sleeping car passengers have first choice of reservation times.

You can chose any meal on the menu (for that serving). You are entitled to 1 entree and 1 desert per person. (If there are 2 people in your sleeper, you get 2 meals.) For breakfast, you can also get a side meat (bacon or sausage). The things not included are appetizers (if they're still offered) and alcoholic beverages.

Also, this is *ONLY* in the Dining Car (sit down meals). You must pay for anything from the cafe!


----------



## rrdude (Dec 24, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Meal times are approx.
> Breakfast - 6:30 to 9 AM (served first come/firsst served)
> 
> Lunch - 11 AM to 2:30 PM (may or may not be by reservation)
> ...


Or if you let them know that you are a "friend of the_traveler", they may comp you everything! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Happy Holidays Dave!


----------



## wayman (Dec 24, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Breakfast included the menu item and choice of one meat. It also comes with juice, tea, or coffee. My waitress I had gave juice AND coffee.Lunch is the entree item plus coffee or tea. My waitress gave us desert but I think that is just dinner only.


Breakfast always includes coffee or tea, plus juice (whether sleeper or coach).

Lunch and dinner include coffee or tea (for all), plus soda or juice (sleeper only; coach pays for these).

Everyone has to pay for alcohol at any meal. (I assume alcohol is an option at breakfast, though I've never tried ordering a mimosa on Amtrak.)

Breakfast includes a side of meat for sleeper passengers. (Think of it as "dessert"!)

Both lunch and dinner include dessert for sleeper passengers.

Appetizers are thankfully gone from all routes, I think (not that they weren't tasty, but they added so much confusion).

So, the bottom line is, all you have to pay for as a sleeping car passenger is alcohol, plus whatever tip you choose to leave. But it is nice to consider "the menu price of your meal" when calculating your tip.

Dinner in the diner is one of the true joys of train travel, and gives you a nice chance to meet fellow travelers and enjoy a friendly social atmosphere you don't find in most non-rolling restaurants.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 24, 2009)

wayman said:


> Everyone has to pay for alcohol at any meal. (I assume alcohol is an option at breakfast, though I've never tried ordering a mimosa on Amtrak.)


I don't think they would serve you at breakfast. I have overheard LSA's say more then once that they don't sell alcohol before noon.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 24, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has to pay for alcohol at any meal. (I assume alcohol is an option at breakfast, though I've never tried ordering a mimosa on Amtrak.)
> ...


I woke up every day on the CZ with the LSA in the lounge offering "Chicago-style wake up calls, Bloody Mary's and Screwdrivers to start the day".


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't know the official Amtrak policy on alcohol since every state has it's own rules and laws but i've been on lots of LD trains where you could purchase adult beverages before noon, also been told by LSAs to wait until lunchtime both in the diner and the cafe car! Perhaps one of our OBS or Amtrak management members can clarify this? :unsure:


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 24, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Don't know the official Amtrak policy on alcohol since every state has it's own rules and laws but i've been on lots of LD trains where you could purchase adult beverages before noon, also been told by LSAs to wait until lunchtime both in the diner and the cafe car! Perhaps one of our OBS or Amtrak management members can clarify this? :unsure:


Guys, it is obvious that this like many Amtrak policies varies from LSA to LSA, possibly because of state laws, possibly because some think its a good idea just on principal, or maybe there is a rule that only some choose to enforce. Now it may be interesting to know if there is an "official" policy and what that is but the bottom line is just ask on the diner/lounge you happen to be on if you can order one, it's not a big deal if they say yes or no.

Now for the Original Poster... the Crescent usually has great dining car staff in my experience so you should be in for a treat. I do recommend tipping in the dining car even though it is not expected in the same way as a restaurant. I don't think I have ever seen the Crescent take reservations for Lunch... it is usually open seating for all just like Breakfast.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has to pay for alcohol at any meal. (I assume alcohol is an option at breakfast, though I've never tried ordering a mimosa on Amtrak.)
> ...


You could tell them it's after noon in Moscow and Sydney! :lol:


----------



## sweet tea (Dec 24, 2009)

an older, staid-looking man on the CL with us ordered at bloody mark at breakfast, and that was westbound in winter, so it wasn't even light out, let alone noon! the LSA seemed surprised but ready to go for it when the man said he'd been joking.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/286...57607362066481/

In the PPC as we were pulling out of Seattle. What the hell, it was a special occasion in my mind,LOL!!!

RF


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2009)

Let me add, that you should also bring your ticket stubs.

Over the years, the server in the dining car occasionally requests to see my ticket stub(s). I would guess that possibly they got busy, and didn't notice if I entered thru the Sleeper Car end, or the Coach Car end, of the dining car. Possibly in the past, they got "taken" by a Coach Car passenger pretending to be a Sleeper Car passenger.

Also, you need to write your car number and your accommodation (room) number on the check, when you sign. If you are someone forgetful, having your ticket stub with you, to use as a reference for that info, helps.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 24, 2009)

good point Guest_Tony.... I always bring my ticket stub too, although I don't think I've ever been asked for the stub, I routinely get the car numbers mixed up.

(FYI the car numbers usually begin with the train # followed by the order of the cars for instance the Crescent train is #19/20 so an example of a car # would be Car # 1910 for the 10th car in the consit of train #19. I'm sure someone can explain it better than I just did but its kinda cool. Helps your remember too if you realize they aren't just 4 random #'s, but there is actually a system.)


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2009)

TVRM610 said:


> (FYI the car numbers usually begin with the train # followed by the order of the cars for instance the Crescent train is #19/20 so an example of a car # would be Car # 1910 for the 10th car in the consit of train #19. I'm sure someone can explain it better than I just did but its kinda cool. Helps your remember too if you realize they aren't just 4 random #'s, but there is actually a system.)


While you are correct that the numbers correspond to the car's position, you are not correct about "the 10th car".

Each category of car (sleeper, coach, transitional dorm, etc ...) has their own series. These are not the specific numbers, but the coaches may be in the 10's, sleepers in the 40's, etc... - see this thread for sleeping car numbers.

The lower the number, the closer to the diner (for the sleepers) or the lounge (for the coaches) the car is.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Traveler! I didn't know that.... since the only car #'s I've really paid attention to are sleepers I just assumed car "1910" was the 10th car on the 19 train etc.... I'll have to pay attention to the other #'s now and learn all the codes. haha.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 24, 2009)

There generally is no tenth car on 19.

19 consists of baggage, 4 coaches, lounge, diner, two sleepers, which is 9 cars long.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> There generally is no tenth car on 19.
> 19 consists of baggage, 4 coaches, lounge, diner, two sleepers, which is 9 cars long.


And the Engine makes 10  :lol:  OOP's the engine isn't a car :blink: . :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > There generally is no tenth car on 19.
> ...


But sometimes it hits cars that get in the way!  And the occasional tree that jumps out in front of the train! :lol:


----------



## frugalist (Dec 26, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Meal times are approx.[*]Breakfast - 6:30 to 9 AM (served first come/firsst served)
> 
> [*]Lunch - 11 AM to 2:30 PM (may or may not be by reservation)
> 
> [*]Dinner - 5 to 8 PM (always by reservation) down meals). You must pay for anything from the cafe!


Mrs. Frugalist and I are planning a SBG-NYP trip on the Silver Meteor next year. Scheduled boarding time in SBG is 11:44am. I assume we will be in time for lunch that day, correct? Is lunch on the Silver Meteor by reservation, or first come-first served?

If the train is on time, it will arrive at NYP at 11:36am the next day. Will lunch be served that day? I can understand if the answer is, "no."

If the answer to the previous question is, "no," then in the event that the Silver Meteor is operating a couple of hours late into NYP, would lunch be served? If so, how late does the train have to be for there to be time to serve lunch?

Is soda (Coke/Pepsi) free with meals in the diner, or is it extra charge?


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 26, 2009)

frugalist said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Meal times are approx.[*]Breakfast - 6:30 to 9 AM (served first come/firsst served)
> ...


I am not familar with the Meteor, so I'm not sure if lunch is by reservation.

If the train arrives at 11:36 PM, lunch will not be served. In my experience, the train would have to be operating 2-3 hours late for an extra meal to be served.

A couple years ago, the Capitol Limited was due in to WAS at around 1:30 PM. If on time, lunch is not usually served.

However, we were running 90-120 minutes late, so the arrival time into WAS was after 3:00 PM. They did serve a lunch at the regular time but I think the diner closed before 2:00 PM.

On the EB #8 due into CHI at 3:55 PM. lunch usially starts at around 11:00-11:30 and is always over by around 1:30 PM so the meal times can definately change to accomodate the schedule of the train.

Soda is always free for sleeper passengers in the diner at every meal. I rarely drink coffee and there have been times when I have requested a pepsi and milk for breakfast. They've never refused me and I've never been charged. I'll either drink it there or take it back to my room.

If you board and are unable to get into the diner, ask your attendant if they could bring the meal to your room. As a sleeper passenger, you are entitled to eat during all meal times. Sometimes it is easier for them to bring the food to you if the diner will be closing shortly after you board.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 26, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> A couple years ago, the Capitol Limited was due in to WAS at around 1:30 PM. If on time, lunch is not usually served.
> However, we were running 90-120 minutes late, so the arrival time into WAS was after 3:00 PM. They did serve a lunch at the regular time but I think the diner closed before 2:00 PM.


A correction on that statement.

Even if the CL is on time, as a sleeping car passenger you are entitled to get breakfast and lunch. The unusual thing about the CL's service, is that you can chose a breakfast item or lunch item at anytime during the extended meal service - I believe from like 6:30 to 11:30 AM!

So you could get


eggs at 7 AM and a burger at 11 AM

a burger at 8 am and a sandwich at 10 am

a sandwich at 7:30 AM and cereal at 10:30 AM

an omelette at 6:30 AM and french toast at 11 AM

(I have done that last one!  )


----------



## Rob_C (Dec 26, 2009)

Boo, they called this the "brunch" and made no information know that we could come twice for food. So we had breakfast, then were scarfing Acela Club goldfish for lunch.

I guess the dining car staff should get a medal for saving Amtrak money on this one. Of our recent staff, the dining car on the CL was the low point. High points were the sleeping and dining car staff on the SWC and our sleeper attendant on the CL was pretty good.


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Dave.

I really had no idea that you could get 2 meals between 6:30 AM and 11:30 AM as I think I've normally just had 1. It really wasn't a huge deal since I was catching the 4:00 Acela to BOS and got 2 meals in a 6 hour span. I guess it doesn't really matter if the CL is running late or not.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 26, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > A couple years ago, the Capitol Limited was due in to WAS at around 1:30 PM. If on time, lunch is not usually served.
> ...


Do they do the same brunch deal on the Silver Meteor, which is due in NYP at 11:36am?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 26, 2009)

frugalist said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > diesteldorf said:
> ...


The times I have traveled on the Silver Meteor to NYP, they did not serve brunch or lunch. We had breakfast at the normal time and no additional meals.

However, when I traveled on the Capitol Limited in June, I was informed about the "brunch" and had breakfast at 6:30am and a hamburger at 11am.

When traveling on the LSL from NYP to CHI, we were about 3 hours late and they served us the awful beef stew for lunch.


----------



## Bierboy (Dec 28, 2009)

Be aware that, if your particular train terminates early to mid-morning, they will likely begin serving breakfast earlier than 6:30 a.m.


----------



## DivMiler (Dec 28, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Meal times are approx.
> Breakfast - 6:30 to 9 AM (served first come/firsst served)
> 
> Lunch - 11 AM to 2:30 PM (may or may not be by reservation)
> ...


This is iffy -- the northbound Crescent is scheduled to arrive in Atlanta at 7:52 p.m. and depart 8:21 p.m. I know you said "approximately" -- what are people's experiences on getting dinner leaving Atlanta northbound?



> Sleeping car passengers have first choice of reservation times.


Also, if one is a sleeper passenger boarding not at the beginning of the trip, but at some later stop, do they have reservations for dinner or lunch made for them?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 28, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Meal times are approx.
> ...


Sleeping car passengers always get dinner northbound out of Atlanta, unless the train is running late.

The sleeping car attendant requests reservations for their passengers that are boarding during meal times so as to ensure that they do get into the diner.


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 28, 2009)

Rob_C said:


> Boo, they called this the "brunch" and made no information know that we could come twice for food. So we had breakfast, then were scarfing Acela Club goldfish for lunch.
> I guess the dining car staff should get a medal for saving Amtrak money on this one. Of our recent staff, the dining car on the CL was the low point. High points were the sleeping and dining car staff on the SWC and our sleeper attendant on the CL was pretty good.


The dining staff pulled that same nonsense on me back in August. I even mentioned this practice on this forum after finishing my CL trip. At that time, forum members generally felt this practice was performed by the occasional "lazy" crew who did not want to go the extra mile. They were more interested in closing the dining car early enough to have a relaxing ride into WAS.

Sounds to me that this brunch practice is going momentum and only well informed passengers will be aware that they are entitled to two meals on the final leg of the eastbound CL.


----------



## nferr (Dec 28, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Rob_C said:
> 
> 
> > Boo, they called this the "brunch" and made no information know that we could come twice for food. So we had breakfast, then were scarfing Acela Club goldfish for lunch.
> ...



I don't know. I liked the "brunch idea". I got to sleep late and not worry about breakfast ending early and I went into the dining car at about 10:00 am and had a nice breakfast. Why try to squeeze in a big breakfast and lunch?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 28, 2009)

nferr said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > Rob_C said:
> ...


In my case I'm going to pack both meals down me if I can as all that aggressive lounging and relaxing can sure work up a powerful appetite


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 28, 2009)

Dovecote said:


> Rob_C said:
> 
> 
> > Boo, they called this the "brunch" and made no information know that we could come twice for food. So we had breakfast, then were scarfing Acela Club goldfish for lunch.
> ...


Every time I've been on the CL, the *dining car staff* informed me about the 2nd meal! Usually I eat early (6:30-7) and they mentioned "Don't forget to come back before xx:xx for your 2nd meal!"


----------

